# Computer mit Mängeln



## Sugar13 (5 Juli 2014)

Hallo , hab vor 3 Wochen in einem Fachgeschäft einen Computer zum gestrigen Geburtstag für meinen Sohn gekauft. Als wir ihn heute ausprobierten lief er ca 10 min lang. Da gab es einen Knall und der Rechner ging aus. Auch danach konnte man ihn nicht mehr hochfahren. Als ich dann heute zum besagten Händler fuhr und die Sachlage schilderte. Meinte der Verkäufer dort nur : ,, Das ist ihr Problem, den haben Sie offensichtlich falsch verkabelt". Auch als er den PC vor Ort testete keine Reaktion. Er meinte nur nochmals das ich den Rechner falsch verkabelt hätte und es deshalb Eigenverschulden wäre. Umtausch ist nur Kulanz laut Handelsrecht er hätte keine Pflichten. Was soll ich tun jetzt. Hab kein Geld um noch einen zu kaufen und bin mir eigentlich sicher das der richtig verkabelt wurde. Mal ganz davon abgesehen kann sowas überhaupt passieren wenn der falsch verkabelt wird? 
Gruß Sugar 13


----------



## dvill (5 Juli 2014)

Wenn er 10 Minuten lief, wird er wohl nicht falsch verkabelt gewesen sein.

Man kann einen Computer falsch verkabeln, dass er nicht läuft. Ein elektrischer Kurzschluss ist eher unwahrscheinlich. Der 220V-Anschluss passt sonst nirgendwo.

"Knallen" kann ein Netzteil. Netzteile sind häufige Schwachstellen.

Wenn es ein Marken-PC ist, kann man beim Hersteller nach Reparatur/Umtausch fragen. Wenn der "Fachhändler" selbst was zusammengeschraubt hat, soll er selbst den Fehler suchen und die kaputte Komponente austauschen.


----------



## nich-mit-mir (5 Juli 2014)

Sugar13 schrieb:


> Umtausch ist nur Kulanz laut Handelsrecht er hätte keine Pflichten. Was soll ich tun jetzt. Hab kein Geld um noch einen zu kaufen und bin mir eigentlich sicher das der richtig verkabelt wurde.



Na klar hat der Händler auch Pflichten. Der will sich da mit dem "Text" doch nur raus reden. Ich würde mal drauf  Tippen das das Netzteil den Knall verursacht hat. Und wenn der PC 10 min. lief, dann ist meiner Meinung nach der Händler sehr wohl in der Pflicht ( Garantie...??!! )


----------



## Hippo (5 Juli 2014)

Der Händler ist in der Gewährleistungspflicht.
Und da ist ER in den ersten 6 Monaten in der Beweispflicht daß die Ware bei Übergabe fehlerfrei war bzw daß DU den Schaden verursacht hast.
Offengestanden würde ich in diesem Fall drauf bestehen daß ich bei der Fehlersuche dabei wäre.
Dem traue ich zu daß er sich da raustricksen wollte.


----------



## Sugar13 (5 Juli 2014)

Danke Hippo. Ja das wäre vlt nicht die schlechteste Idee.


----------



## Hippo (5 Juli 2014)

Ich bin in solchen Fällen immer sehr kooperativ...
... der Händler darf sogar wählen.
Ich frage ob der Händler die Gewährleistungsansprüche freiwillig preiswert anerkennt oder ob er das Ganze vom Anwalt schriftlich haben will und dann die Gewährleistung PLUS der Anwaltskosten an der Backe hat.


----------



## hauseltr (6 Juli 2014)

_Meinte der Verkäufer dort nur : ,, Das ist ihr Problem, den haben Sie offensichtlich falsch verkabelt".
_
Brötchenverkäufer sollten keine Computer verkaufen, einem Fachmann würde solch ein blöde Bemerkung nicht von den Lippen kommen.


----------



## BenTigger (6 Juli 2014)

hauseltr schrieb:


> Brötchenverkäufer sollten keine Computer verkaufen, einem Fachmann würde solch ein blöde Bemerkung nicht von den Lippen kommen.



Es sei denn, der Fachmann glaubt, er habe nur einen Brötchenverkäufer vor sich, der noch daran glaubt, das auf Mohnbrötchen Geschichten für Blinde stehem... 

Aber hier ist er einem Fehlglauben aufgesessen ....


----------



## raundsi (6 Juli 2014)

Bei den 3%-Margen der kleinen Fachhändler (besser: Kistenschieber) wundern mich solche Ansagen nicht.

Ist am Netzteil hinten evtl. so ein kleiner Schiebeschalter, den man zwischen 110V und 220V umstellen kann?
Falls ja und falls der auf 110V steht, könnte das einiges erklären.


----------



## jupp11 (6 Juli 2014)

raundsi schrieb:


> Ist am Netzteil hinten evtl. so ein kleiner Schiebeschalter, den man zwischen 110V und 220V umstellen kann?
> Falls ja und falls der auf 110V steht, könnte das einiges erklären.


Das hält kein Netzteil 10 Minuten aus


----------



## Sugar13 (6 Juli 2014)

raundsi schrieb:


> Bei den 3%-Margen der kleinen Fachhändler (besser: Kistenschieber) wundern mich solche Ansagen nicht.
> 
> Ist am Netzteil hinten evtl. so ein kleiner Schiebeschalter, den man zwischen 110V und 220V umstellen kann?
> Falls ja und falls der auf 110V steht, könnte das einiges erklären.



Ne da ist nichts der gleichen.


----------



## Hippo (6 Juli 2014)

jupp11 schrieb:


> Das hält kein Netzteil 10 Minuten aus


Das riecht dann GAAAAANZ schnell GAAAAANZ arg nach Strom ...


----------

